# [Gothic 3]Karte



## Hero2 (17. Oktober 2006)

Sag mal weiß einer wo man eine Karte findet wo mal alle Rebellenlager und andere sachen eingezeichnet sind oder kann mal einer so eine Zeichnen ich glaub dass währ eine große hilfe für jeden


DANKE an alle Künstler die dies tun .....


----------



## BadMix (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karte*



			
				Hero2 am 17.10.2006 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal weiß einer wo man eine Karte findet wo mal alle Rebellenlager und andere sachen eingezeichnet sind oder kann mal einer so eine Zeichnen ich glaub dass währ eine große hilfe für jeden
> 
> 
> DANKE an alle Künstler die dies tun .....




gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche anderen karten als das standard ding??? wäre mal interessant zu wissen. nervt nämlich die lager und so nur im questlog sehen zu können. detaillierte karten der einzelnen gebiete(myrtana, varant und nordmar) währen doch auch geil.


----------



## TomByte (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karte*

Die gleiche Karte, die du im Questlog hast, gibt es auch als Weltkarte ohne eingezeichnete Rebellenlager bei Händlern zu kaufen. Vorteil an dieser Karte: Der Standort des Helden ist mit einem Pfeil eingezeichnet.


----------



## rengaru (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karte*

also cih kombiniere eigfentlcih immer die normale weltkarte vom händler um zu sehen wo ich bin mit der karte im questlog, wenn ich z.B. ein rebellenlager suche. klappt prima  


und wenn ich keinen bock auf die questlog-karte habe, hab ich ja noch meine collecters edition-karte


----------



## bigN-Fan (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karte*



			
				rengaru am 18.10.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> also cih kombiniere eigfentlcih immer die normale weltkarte vom händler um zu sehen wo ich bin mit der karte im questlog, wenn ich z.B. ein rebellenlager suche. klappt prima
> 
> 
> und wenn ich keinen bock auf die questlog-karte habe, hab ich ja noch meine collecters edition-karte


gibt es nun irgendwo komplette Karten?
also am besten auch noch ne Höhlenkarte, wie Ende Gothic II?

hi Reng, spielst ja auch G3   
Collector's rulzz!!


----------



## juli233 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Karte*

ich orientier mich meistens an wegschildern, man verläuft sich halt ab und zu, aber man kann ja auch ein bisschen die landschaft genießen.


----------

